# Erste Versuche der Portraitfotografie



## buko (20. November 2003)

Hallo!

Das gezeigte Bild ist der erste ernsthafte Versuch eines Portraitfotos. Habe dann noch ein wenig mit Photoshop nachgebessert. Ich würde gerne eure ehrliche und kritische Meinung über das Bild erfahren. Jede gute, aber besonders schlechte Kritik bringt mich weiter.

Noch ein paar Angaben zum Foto:

Das Model ist meine Tochter. Kamera ist eine Canon EOS 500 mit einem 100er Film. Das Foto wurde ohne Blitz aufgenommen. Belichtungszeit lag glaube ich bei 125.

Also, dann schießt mal los. Bin schon ganz gespannt.

Gruß
Buko


----------



## goela (20. November 2003)

Na, na, na! Da hast Du aber etwas viel "nachgebessert" - eigentlich nicht erlaubt in der Galerie! Mir scheint der Hintergrund ist eindeutig mit Photoshop künstlich unschaft gemacht worden - sieht man an den Füssen des Kindes.

Stell lieber das "Orginale" Bild rein - schon mit der "Farbkorrektur" aber nicht mit der künstlichen "Tiefenunschärfe".


----------



## buko (20. November 2003)

*Originalfoto*

Oh, habe erst zu spät gesehen, dass hier Photoshop total verpönt ist. Ich entschuldige mich dafür. War keine böse Absicht. Als Wiedergutmachung setze ich hier mal das Originalfoto rein.

Dann bewertet bitte dies.

Gruß
Buko


----------



## goela (20. November 2003)

Macht ja nichts! Das Motiv finde ich gut getroffen - denn ich weiss aus eigener Erfahrung (habe einen Sohn mit 16Monaten), dass Kinder fast genauso schwierig zu fotografieren sind wie Tiere. Einmal sind sie hier, dann wieder dort!

Übrigens, die Sephiatönung (Kontrast, Schwarz/Weiss) und der Rahmen sind erlaubt!


----------



## Leola13 (20. November 2003)

Hai,

das was im 2.ten Bild zu kritisieren wäre hast du im 1.ten Bild schon "weggemacht"  

Der Hintergrund in Farbe ist schon etwas nervig.
Es sieht so aus als ob du in der Hocke fotografiert hast, etwas schräg von oben,  geh nächstes Mal ganz bis auf den Boden.

Als letztes, klappt bei meinen Kinder auch nie, diese Mamorkante und Zweige der Palme? wachsen aus dem Kopf deiner Tochter.

...  aber du hast ja Photoshop  

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Maniacy (23. November 2003)

ja ja der Hintergrund erweist sich oft als unser aller Feind.

Du solltest drauf achten dass grade an den Konturen des Kopfes nicht zu viele Details im Hintergrund erkennbar sind.
Es ist aber gar nicht schlimm wenn z.B. im (nahen) Hintergrund z.B. Spielzeug (nicht in Kopfhöhe) herumliegt, nur sollte halt nichts optisch vom Hauptmotiv ablenken.
Mit dem Licht kannst du ruhig noch ein wenig experimentieren.
Also schon nicht schlecht aber auf jeden Fall noch verbesserungwürdig. Und: mit Photoshop den ganzen Hintergrund nahezu wegzuretuschiern und in eine einzige braun-graue Fläche zu verwandeln ist der Bildwirkung nur abträglich.
Versuch doch mal, deine Tochter (ganz süß, übrigens!) unter einem Tisch oder Stuhl (Beleuchtung nicht vergessen) bei Krabbelversuchen oder so, vielleicht spielend mit einem Teddy oder einer Puppe abzulichten. 
Also mein kleiner Neffe kann stundenlang irgendwo sitzen und sich ganz in sein Spiel vertieft mit irgendetwas beschäftigen. Wenn du in so einem Moment eine Kamera zur Hand hast und dann das Licht stimmt hast du gewonnen!

MfG
Mani


----------



## buko (26. November 2003)

Tja, das mit dem Licht ist so eine Sache. Ich habe meistens zu wenig Licht. Die nächsten Bilder werde ich auf jeden Fall mit einem 200er Film machen, da ich keine Lampe oder Leuchte zur Verfügung habe. Die einzige Lichtquelle ist dort das natürliche Licht, dass durch die relativ großen Fenster hereinkommt.

Deswegen mache ich die Bilder auch nur dann, wenn die Sonne scheint, denn den Blitz will ich nicht benutzen.

Wie bekommt Ihr denn das mit dem Licht immer so hin? Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß
Buko


----------



## JojoS (9. Januar 2004)

Zur Portraitfotografie wäre es allerdings sehr hilfreich wenn du dir ein paar Scheinwerfer besorgst. Beispielsweise 500-1000 Watt Baulampen (gibts für 20€ im Baumarkt) und dann aber nicht vergessen inderekt  z.B. mit nem weißen Regenschirm zu beleuchten. Dann kriegst du so n schönes diffuses studiomäßiges licht und die Schatten sind nicht so hart.
Es sei denn du willst mit viel Schatten, wegen dem Tiefeneffekt arbeiten.


----------



## TheMike (9. Januar 2004)

Ein günstiger - aber sehr wirkungsvoller und auch bei den Profis verbreiteter - Trick: Besorg dir so weisse Styropor-Platten (heissen die bei euch in D auch so? *garnetweiss*) ausem Baumarkt. Wenn nu der Kleine vorm Fenster spielt, und von links beleuchtet wird, stell die Platte schräg rechs von ihm auf, damit die schattige Seite aufgehellt wird. Vermindert den Kontrasst und gibt schön weiches Licht.

Sonst kannst du auch indirekt - über die Decke z.B. blitzen, oder das Sonnenlicht mit nem leichten weissen Vorhang weicher machen.

Ausserdem: Viele Knipser konzentrieren sich bei den Objektiven viel zu sehr auf einen möglichst grossen Brennweiten-Bereich und vernachlässigen die Lichtstärke. Wenn man als kleinste Blende 5.6 oder gar 8 hat, dann kanns schnell schwierig werden mit dem Licht.

Grusss


----------

